# Transistor A1693 amplificador



## jmtorres (Dic 23, 2011)

estoy reparando un amplificador, el cual un canal se escuchaba mal y al abrirlo encontre que habian sustituido un transistor A1693 por un TIP34, ya lo busque en las electronicas de mi cuidad y no lo encontre (A1693) quiero pedirlo por internet pero quiero estar seguro que esa es la causa del problema del amplificador o si se puede sustituir por otro cual seria ??


----------



## josco (Dic 26, 2011)

si es un tip34c es de caractericas un poco mayores al original debe funcionar con ese, siempre y cuando no este dañado. lo probaste, checaste los demas transistores de la etapa?


----------



## jmtorres (Ene 4, 2012)

gracias por cotestar, ya se instalo el amplificador con un solo canal.


----------

